# De noche por Miraflores



## REYDARKO (May 11, 2006)

Que Bien tomastes fotos del edificio donde tengo muy buenos amigos...ese lugar es Fantàstico....


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

kaMetZa said:


> Ese KFC quedó muy chéevere a mi parecer, me parece bien que hayan achicado el área de niños =P así hay más espacio para mesas y todo!
> 
> Gracias por las fotos Roberto! :cheers:


Ha quedado bastante bien, con lo del área de niños tienes razón... el espacio es necesario en una zona con tanto tránsito de personas.



kaMetZa said:


> Bah! No le tomaste fotos al Shehadi, me encanta ese lugar, sirven muy buena comida!
> 
> ahhh por estos días leí que el alcalde (ese tarado q eligieron los miraflorinos!) ha decidido abrir esa calle dnd están las mesas de El Parquetito y que les reducirán el área que usan.. pfffff está loco ese broer! aparte de haber sacado al Mirabus de ahí... en fin!





naths12 said:


> ^^ mmm eso leí ayer.. que abrieron la calle Lima.. ni sabia que así se llamaba.. pero solo es para acceder al estacionamiento que está al lado de la iglesia.. y claro, es para personas que tengan algo que hacer en la municipalidad o en la iglesia.. no se pq la necesidad de abrir esa calle, si a ese estacionamiento se puede acceder por el otro lado, del pasaje de los pintores.. en fin.. cosas de Masias! ¬¬
> 
> 
> Buena actualización Roberto


Gracias! 
Marcos: si ves las primeras fotos, puedes encontrar al Shehadi aunque un poco de lejitos. Ese pedazo de callecita con los cafés me encanta pero bueno, dicen que la medida es por seguridad.



Lia_01 said:


> *Robert superlindas tus fotos nocturnas. El viernes pasé por la Richi y estaba iluminida muy bonita, si puedes sácale fotos.
> 
> Hoy fui a Misa a la parroquia, y vi la calle Lima; han abierto un poco y esto si me parece bien, ya que cualquier emergencia como una ambulancia, un incendio se necesitaba ese pase de emergencia. El Mirabus lo he visto en el mismo sitio de siempre.*


:yes: gracias Lia! Trataré de tomarle cuando pueda.



tacall said:


> buenas fotos roberto solo q el trafico a horas punta alli es bien pesado


Ufff.. dímelo a mí... tengo que pasar por ahí para regresar a mi casa de la universidad hno:



sugarrw said:


> y siguen las buenas tomas.....kay:..ese saga es interesante de noche y en general la vida nocturna de Miraflores se ve bien movida.....


Sí, es una zona bien _movida_ jajajaja 



REYDARKO said:


> Que Bien tomastes fotos del edificio donde tengo muy buenos amigos...ese lugar es Fantàstico....


Gracias! Qué bien que te guste!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Más fotos! :cheers:

Calle Lima con Diez Canseco:

















Una placita detrás de la municipalidad:










De vuelta en la Av. Larco...



































Calle Schell:








Esquina de Larco con Tarata:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Siguiendo por Larco...










Esquina de las Av. Larco y Benavides:










Benavides hacia el malecón...










Casino...










Benavides con Alcanfores:










Vivanda:










El Suche:










Av. La Paz...










Edificio Telefónica:








Hasta aquí llegan las fotos que tomé ese día, pero he decidido regresar a hacer algunas más esta semana.. pronto nuevas actualizaciones!

Lo recorrido en las fotos puestas hasta ahora:










​


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ou! El Tasca Bar queda acá.. me vacila ese lugar! :cheers:










Ajjj el Bco Azteca no me gusta para nadaaa! Y ese Vivanda pff me vacila que esté abierto las 24horas 

Buenas fotos Roberto!!!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Siguiendo por Larco...


:lol: alguien estará feliz con esta foto.. 

Me fascina Azteca! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

el banco azteca no le interesa el diseño d sus locales solo le interesa la plata jeje chvr el recorrido !!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me quede enamorada de Miraflores, cada vez que voy a Lima la veo tan linda esta zona  no cabe duda que Miraflores es hermoso, ya se porque Miraflorino ama a Miraflores


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

MoOoOooOostras las NOCturnas, Tito  Es un thread de la locura.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

veo 2 atlantic city........se ve loco Miraflores por las noches.........


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Elektra y Banco Azteca comparten el mismo edificio, que curioso que a la vez ambas sean compañias mexicanas.










En el edificio de la izquierda habia cabinas de internet las cuales use una vez :nuts:
Buenas fotos Roberto!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Lindas fotos, Roberto. Las últimas te salieron muy bien.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

CessTenn said:


> Elektra y Banco Azteca comparten el mismo edificio, que curioso que a la vez ambas sean compañias mexicanas.


Elektra y banco Azteca son la misma empresa :nuts:

Te salió chévere la toma del edificio de la Telefónica, me gustó.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

chevere las fotos roberto, me traen recuerdos de ebriedad...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Roberto V. lindas tus fotos nocturnas, no me canso de expresártelo. Me gustó esa de los Duendes, también el edificio de la Telefónica y todas en general. Efectivamente, Elektra y el Banco Azteca pertenecen a los mismos dueños, creo que también el canal de televisión AZTECA*.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*


J3R3MY said:



Elektra y banco Azteca son la misma empresa :nuts:

Te salió chévere la toma del edificio de la Telefónica, me gustó.

Click to expand...

eFEctivamente, y también el canal de televisión AZTECA.

Roberto V. te escribí e comentario pero no entró al thread, se borróhno:
Como te decía tus fotos nocturnas están preciosas, no me canso de repetirlo. Me ha gustado mucho es de los Duendes, la del edificio de la Telefónica, todas en general.
Te han salido muy nítidas, que buena está la iluminación en el centro de Miraflores, en general en la mayoría de distritos céntricos.

Espero que no se me borre este comment.*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Miraflores de noche es encantadora. Chéveres tus fotos, Roberto! 

Un Elektra en Miraflores! De barrio...


:lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

tamb el canal azteca... un panamericana mexicano.. como q no me convence ese banco...


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

buena roberto.....gracias por "graficar" las clasicas caminatas nocturnas en el centro de miraflores ..,cuantos recuerdos,,era bacan ir por el parque 'kennedy", la calle de la pizzas ,av larco,los malecones,el bowling (me pregunto si seguira?), el cine pacifico ( conosco poca gente ,q no ha tenido una 1era cita ahi)
cuando era chibolo terminabamos siempre en "la casita"..lastima q el lugar ahora esta "pal gato"...mas bien,ahora hay mejores ofertas pa llenar "el buche"


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> ...el bowling (me pregunto si seguira?)...


xD!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ese bowling me trae recuerdos JAJAJAJAJA :bash:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios!! :cheers:



kaMetZa said:


> Ajjj el Bco Azteca no me gusta para nadaaa! Y ese Vivanda pff me vacila que esté abierto las 24horas
> 
> Buenas fotos Roberto!!!


Me parece extraño que en una ciudad tan grande sea el único supermercado que atiende las 24 horas (aunque el Wong de Benavides atiende hasta la 1 am).



naths12 said:


> :lol: alguien estará feliz con esta foto..
> 
> Me fascina Azteca! :lol::lol::lol:


:|



tacall said:


> el banco azteca no le interesa el diseño d sus locales solo le interesa la plata jeje chvr el recorrido !!!


Sí, creo que su edificio a pesar de los vidrios está un poco simplón.



Chocaviento said:


> Me quede enamorada de Miraflores, cada vez que voy a Lima la veo tan linda esta zona  no cabe duda que Miraflores es hermoso, ya se porque Miraflorino ama a Miraflores


:yes:



YibrailMizrahi said:


> MoOoOooOostras las NOCturnas, Tito  Es un thread de la locura.


Loco es. Gracias 



sugarrw said:


> veo 2 atlantic city........se ve loco Miraflores por las noches.........


Los Atlantic City están uno al costado del otro, ambos repletos de gente.



CessTenn said:


> En el edificio de la izquierda habia cabinas de internet las cuales use una vez :nuts:
> Buenas fotos Roberto!






PieroMG said:


> Lindas fotos, Roberto. Las últimas te salieron muy bien.


m))



J3R3MY said:


> Elektra y banco Azteca son la misma empresa :nuts:
> 
> Te salió chévere la toma del edificio de la Telefónica, me gustó.


Me gusta bastante ese edificio jaja



mangolight said:


> chevere las fotos roberto, me traen recuerdos de ebriedad...


Uyyyy 



Lia_01 said:


> *Roberto V. lindas tus fotos nocturnas, no me canso de expresártelo. Me gustó esa de los Duendes, también el edificio de la Telefónica y todas en general. Efectivamente, Elektra y el Banco Azteca pertenecen a los mismos dueños, creo que también el canal de televisión AZTECA*.


Pucha, el foro anda funcionando muy mal  Qué bueno que te gusten.



J Block said:


> Miraflores de noche es encantadora. Chéveres tus fotos, Roberto!
> 
> Un Elektra en Miraflores! De barrio...
> 
> ...


Jaja, yo vivo en Surco (???)

Fuera de bromas, parece que esta zona de Miraflores si bien está renaciendo comercialmente los negocios que hay ahora no son de la categoría de los que habían antes.



papiriqui said:


> buena roberto.....gracias por "graficar" las clasicas caminatas nocturnas en el centro de miraflores ..,cuantos recuerdos,,era bacan ir por el parque 'kennedy", la calle de la pizzas ,av larco,los malecones,el bowling (me pregunto si seguira?), el cine pacifico ( conosco poca gente ,q no ha tenido una 1era cita ahi)
> cuando era chibolo terminabamos siempre en "la casita"..lastima q el lugar ahora esta "pal gato"...mas bien,ahora hay mejores ofertas pa llenar "el buche"


Qué chévere que te traigan buenos recuerdos 



*ClauDia* said:


> Ese bowling me trae recuerdos JAJAJAJAJA :bash:


"He ido a una reunión Incascrapers y no me arrepiento" :lol:

Espero esta semana poder tomar más fotos, pues se me hace difícil tener tiempo libre esta semana que está bien estresante por las prácticas y trabajos. Saludos!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bravazas las fotos ! que bien luce Miraflores de noche ! kay:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

mangolight said:


> chevere las fotos roberto, me traen recuerdos de ebriedad...





roberto_vp said:


> Me parece extraño que en una ciudad tan grande sea el único supermercado que atiende las 24 horas (aunque el Wong de Benavides atiende hasta la 1 am).


Por eso mismo es que en Miraflores si atiende las 24Hrs xD


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

kaMetZa said:


> xD!


kametza ..sigue el bowling ??( disculpa no entendi el simbolo,,creo q estoy muy tio pa estas cosas)
aunq nosotros no ibamos pa jugar bowling....( no es un clasico deporte peruano), ni pal billar..si no q sacabamos callos con el fulbito a mano...habian varias mesitas ahi


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ El bowling sigue, aunque su estado es bastante lamentable! 

De hecho en el verano tuvimos una reunión de foristas de Lima ahí 
Acá una foto =P

También siguen las mesitas de fulbito y las de billas! Al parecer no ha cambiado mucho desde la última vez que fuiste.

*xD es como una carita feliz pero en son de burla o algo así. Cuando mencionaste ese bowling se me vino el recuerdo de esa reunión pues, por eso Clau también dice que le traer recuerdos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bueh en realidad me trae doble recuerdo de los dos bowlings de Miraflores este y el de larcomar (2006 sobre todo esa primera reu xD jaja y el roche del bowling).


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ El bowling sigue, aunque su estado es bastante lamentable!
> 
> De hecho en el verano tuvimos una reunión de foristas de Lima ahí
> Acá una foto =P
> ...


Jajaja yo pensé que era un foto del bowling! ¬¬


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> Jajaja yo pensé que era un foto del bowling! ¬¬


Jajajaja no hay pues


----------



## lacabolo (Jun 2, 2007)

QUe hermoso miraflores, pero aun faltan fotos, que increible la cantidad de comercio ahi, increible


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Naaah, ya están.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Este trhead es recontra buenazo!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias Vane 

Ya es hora de poner fotos aquí... esta parte ya está recorrida pero bueno, son fotos desde ángulos nuevos.

La pileta, que ahora no funciona, y las banderas por Fiestas Patrias:




























Yendo por Larco...


























Una exposición de artesanía... perdón por la mano que tenía...




























































Pronto más fotos!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ooooh! Tantas veces Miraflores de noche! Caminando por ahí de madrugada, en verano, en invierno, con frío, con hambre, medio ebrio xD, en joda, conversando! 

Gracias por las fotos!! :cheers:


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

JEJE! Muchas gracias roberto por tus geniales contribuciones:applause:, gracias a ellas se pudo revivir el thread del catalogo de edificios peruanos, tú y Lía son mis foristas favoritos! Estoy aprendiendo de ustedes. JEJE sólo necesitas una buena cam con estabilizador de imagen:colgate: igual que yo!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Como siempre tus contribuciones geniales. 

¿Quién me manda una a lo pobre del Bembos?!! :drool:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lindas las ultimas fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jaja, ayer estuve x ahi...jeje


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios!! :happy:

Ahora, tras terminar la Av. Larco, algunas fotos en el Parque Salazar y en Larcomar.



































Larcomar:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Vista del Hotel Marriott:










La Costa Verde:





































Más de la zona comercial...














































Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lindas fotitos, pensar que hace dos meses estuve admirando esta belleza


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Uhhh Larcomar (L)


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Tus fotos reflejan ese aspecto especial que la noche le da a la ciudad. Bonitas fotos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que cheveres fotos....ya quiero regresar a Miraflores


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvrs las fotos nocturanas del larco!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Excelentes las fotos!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bien ahi con las fotos Roberto^^ ....... ahora que voy a Lima vere si me animo a conocer Larcomar.......


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bkns las foticos, Miraflores siempre tan llena de vida.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bueno, parece que les gustó, algunas más de Larcomar:





































Otra foto del Marriott:








Vista de Larcomar y la Costa Verde:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Y terminando este thread, la última actualización por una zona relativamente más tranquila...








Saliendo de Larcomar...




























Av. Armendariz:










Reparaciones y desvíos...










Restaurante La Trattoria:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Parroquia Virgen de Fátima:










En la Av. Nuñez de Balboa, Antigua Bodega Dalmacia:










Otro restaurante al frente:










Cordon Bleu:










El nuevo Strip Center:










En la esquina con Reducto, San Antonio:










T'anta:










Gracias por ver este thread y espero que les haya gustado!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahh que chèvere... esa zona me gusta bastante y se come bien en la trattoria.

Muy bueno tu thread con mucha alma y sentimiento.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy bonitas tus fotos nocturnas. Te salen bacanes.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Gracias roberto por ofrecernos esta muestra de Miraflores de nochekay: Una preguntita, tu cam tiene varios modos de escena?, porque si hay poca iluminación le podrías cambiar a modo escena de noche para resaltar las luces. Las ultimas me gustaron más, sobretodo la Trattoria y la parroquia, y al final se colaron las torres "IMAGINescas" de Miraflores:lol:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonitas fotos Roberto!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Estuvo bien pipiris el recorrido.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve bien la zona y si mucho mas tranquila


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias!! 



dannyhighrise said:


> Gracias roberto por ofrecernos esta muestra de Miraflores de nochekay: Una preguntita, tu cam tiene varios modos de escena?, porque si hay poca iluminación le podrías cambiar a modo escena de noche para resaltar las luces. Las ultimas me gustaron más, sobretodo la Trattoria y la parroquia, y al final se colaron las torres "IMAGINescas" de Miraflores:lol:


Cuando comencé a tomar las fotos de noche trate de encontrar algún modo para tomar fotos de noche en mi cámara pero ninguno me ayudaron mucho, así que las tomé en modo norma. Luego, en mi casa, les he aumentado el brillo y movido el contraste (con esta herramienta hay que tener cuidado) para que se puedan distinguir mejor las cosas.

Saludos! :cheers:


----------

